
Watch Out Google, Obama’s Antitrust Chief Is Looking To Make A Big Case - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/05/11/watch-out-google-obamas-antitrust-chief-is-looking-to-make-a-big-case/
======
dublinclontarf
I hate the whole idea of anti-trust.

Charge more than your competition and your abusing your monopoly.

Charge less than them and your pricing to destroy competition and monopolise
the market.

Charge the same as your competition and your colluding on price.

Anti-trust laws simply penalise big, successful companies for the fact that
they're successful.

~~~
dfranke

      "Now let me state the present rules,"
      The lawyer then went on,
      "These very simple guidelines,
      You can rely upon:
      You're gouging on your prices if
      You charge more than the rest.
      But it's unfair competition if
      You think you can charge less!
      "A second point that we would make
      To help avoid confusion...
      Don't try to charge the same amount,
      That would be Collusion!
      You must compete. But not too much,
      For if you do you see,
      Then the market would be yours -
      And that's Monopoly!"
    
      --"The Incredible Bread Machine"

~~~
erlanger
Is this a poem? Or will it compile?

~~~
dfranke
I needed to use code formatting to get it to honor the line breaks.

~~~
erlanger
Makes sense, my underlying question being if this whitespace is significant.

~~~
jibiki
I wouldn't have even noticed that it rhymes without the whitespace.

------
tptacek
Bait much?

Isn't Arrington supposed to be a lawyer? Don't you remember the actual
Microsoft case? It wasn't about whether MSFT was a monopoly. It was about the
overt predatory actions MSFT undertook to maintain that monopoly. The MSFT
action was a "when, not if" situation; MSFT blatantly strangled the browser
market using their OEM monopoly.

The only fact TechCrunch has to marshall here is that Google is big and has
commanding market share. But so does Apple in music, Microsoft in Office
software, Intel in X86, Blackboard in educational software, Monsanto in GM
crop strains, Bloomberg in financial terminals, several private health
insurers in regional markets, and I can keep clicking through Google News
results to generate more of these.

------
pj
How likely is this with Eric Schmidt being Obama's advisor?
[http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-
bin/blogs/techchron/detail?blogid=...](http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-
bin/blogs/techchron/detail?blogid=19&entry_id=39176)

Talk about a conflict of interest...

